# Excision Nasolabial Cyst



## Anjelique (Jun 22, 2011)

How do you code an excision of a nasolabial cyst?


----------



## gailmc (Jun 22, 2011)

I got an unlisted code 30999 Unlisted procedure for the nose.


----------

